# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  azud ( Hoces de Vergacervera, León )

## manuelra

Azud en Hoces de Vergacervera ( León ).

----------

aberroncho (10-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),FEDE (10-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (10-feb-2015),HUESITO (11-feb-2015),JMTrigos (10-feb-2015),Los terrines (11-feb-2015),perdiguera (10-feb-2015),REEGE (10-feb-2015),sergi1907 (20-feb-2015),Varanya (12-feb-2015),willi (21-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Como siempre un placer tenerte aquí y ver como haces engordar el curriculum del Foro.
Un saludo Manuelra y gracias.

----------


## manuelra

Un placer aportar este tipo de fotos Reege

----------

